# Diferencia entre GND y PE?



## loudness (Mar 14, 2018)

Saludos.

El titulo lo dice todo jejeje. 

Ampliando un poco mas, en un circuito me he fijado que vienen las dos especificaciones y, aunque imagino que no se refieren a lo mismo, 
pero no logro entender la diferencia.

Agradeceria cualquier aclaracion.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 14, 2018)

Hola, la descripción GND, viene de ground, se refiere a tierra, pero del tipo flotante gralmente. ya que describe, el potencial de chasis de todos los dispositivos. En cambio PE,(si mal no recuerdo, viene de Protect-Earth) indica conexión a potencial de tierra geográfica. Según el diseño, puede que ambas estén unidas o no, o mediante un resistor, condensador o ambas.


----------



## loudness (Mar 14, 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Pues si, como bien dices las dos estan unidas por medio de una resistencia y condensador en paralelo pero no se muy bien porque se hace asi (adjunto un esquema escrito a mano).

Pero ademas, el PE esta unido al primario del transformador por medio de 2 condensadores.

Alguien me puede explicar cual es el significado de este circuito? Mis conocimientos de electronica (mas bien pocos) no me llegan para poder entenderlo....


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2018)

Esto explica un poco mejor, los que no sepan inglés lo traducen


----------



## loudness (Mar 14, 2018)

pandacba: gracias por el esquema. Buena explicacion.

Alguien puede explicar el significado de la resistencia y el condensador para unir GND y PE?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2018)

Por ejemplo las PC tienen un capacitor de cada linea(Neutro y Fase) a tierra, si medis en la carcaza, veras que tenes 110VAC, al igual que muchas DVD's eso de hace para derivar ruidos y disturbios a tierra
Incluso la tierra de la fuente esta unida a la masa de los equipos por una resistencia de alto valor y un capacitor en paralelo


----------



## loudness (Mar 15, 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta



pandacba dijo:


> Incluso la tierra de la fuente esta unida a la masa de los equipos por una resistencia de alto valor y un capacitor en paralelo



Existe alguna formula o alguna norma para el calculo de la resistencia y el condensador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2018)

loudness dijo:


> Existe alguna formula o alguna norma para el calculo de la resistencia y el condensador?


Yo no la conozco, y calcularlo de verdad debe ser un lío, así que mejor mirá acá: Power Supply for Power Amplifiers
En especial estos párrafos y la primer figura:


			
				ESP dijo:
			
		

> Where it is possible, the signal and power ground should be the same (this prevents the possibility of an electric shock hazard should the transformer develop a short circuit between primary and secondary.  Where this will give rise to ground loops and hum in other equipment, use the method shown.
> 
> *The resistor R1 (a 5W wirewound resistor is suggested) isolates the low-voltage high-current ground loop circuit, and the diodes D1 & D2 provide a protective circuit in the event of a major problem. These diodes need only be low voltage, but a current rating of 5A or greater is required.  The 100nF capacitor (C1) acts as a short circuit to radio frequency signals, effectively grounding them.  This should be a device with very good high frequency response, and a 'monolithic' ceramic is recommended.*


----------



## loudness (Mar 15, 2018)

Gracias Dr. Zoigberg. Es la mejor explicacion que he podido encontrar hasta ahora.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no la conozco, y calcularlo de verdad debe ser un lío



Me imaginaba que no iba a ser tan facil pero tengo la mala costumbre de buscar formulas imposibles jejeje.

Gracias a sus comentarios me ha quedado mucho mas claro.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2018)

Posiblemente se parte de un punto, por lo general es una R de 10M y un capacitor que soporte unos 400V
Si echas una mirada a fuentes swiching comerciales podras tener una idea de valores


----------



## loudness (Mar 15, 2018)

Gracias pandacba, lo comprobare.


----------



## loudness (Jun 7, 2018)

Hace varios meses que no se actualiza esta pagina pero voy a poner la pregunta aqui antes de abrir un hilo nuevo.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, la descripción GND, viene de ground, se refiere a tierra, pero del tipo flotante gralmente. ya que describe, el potencial de chasis de todos los dispositivos. En cambio PE,(si mal no recuerdo, viene de Protect-Earth) indica conexión a potencial de tierra geográfica. Según el diseño, puede que ambas estén unidas o no, o mediante un resistor, condensador o ambas.



Pueden estar unidas por medio de una resistencia o condensador o ambos, pero, que pasaria si se conectaran directamente PE Y GND?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 7, 2018)

El la industria los equipos electronicos tienen unidas las masas de fuente con la puesta a tierra, linea que se conecta a una javalina, no pasa y mejora la emisión de ruido electrico y la protección al mismo, incluso eso mismo he hecho en un amplificador viejo de los 80 para usar con una guitarra electrica y evitar ese tipico ruido molesto de zumbido, el cual varia al tocar las cuerdas, con la masa a tierra que da todo en silencio.


----------



## loudness (Jun 8, 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta sergiot



sergiot dijo:


> El la industria los equipos electronicos tienen unidas las masas de fuente con la puesta a tierra,



Es decir, parece que se puede hacer verdad?. 

Lo tendre en cuenta.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2018)

loudness dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta sergiot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al 99% si, depende de si usa una fuente aislada o no o si GND ya está puesto a algún potencial


----------



## sergiot (Jun 8, 2018)

Claro, las fuentes que antieguamente se las llamaban chasis vivo, un polo de la línea era la masa de la fuente, no cumple con esta regla.


----------



## chclau (Jun 8, 2018)

Depende de la aplicacion. A mi me paso que tenia un sistema de comunicaciones entre varios armarios con controladores industriales, habian conectado el "shield" del par trenzado RS422 en varios puntos a lo largo de la linea de comunicacion y teniamos montones de problemas de caida del enlace. Conectamos el shield a tierra en un unico punto al lado de la computadora y se terminaron los problemas.

El tema de puesta a tierra y de conexiones de masas es muy complicado y a veces se necesita la experiencia de un ingeniero de muchos años para llegar a la configuracion que solucione todos los problemas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2018)

chclau dijo:


> habian conectado el "shield" del par trenzado RS422 en varios puntos a lo largo de la linea de comunicacion y teniamos montones de problemas de caida del enlace



Mi Dios , los blindajes funcionando cómo antenas  , lo mismo pasa en los equipos de audio y el zumbido.

Mejor conectar todo en estrella


----------



## chclau (Jun 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi Dios , los blindajes funcionando cómo antenas  , lo mismo pasa en los equipos de audio y el zumbido.
> 
> Mejor conectar todo en estrella


Dicen que con los años todo se encoge (ejem).
En mi caso es cierto, empecé trabajando como ingeniero de automatizacion haciendo refrigeracion para shopping centers, segui como ing. de sistemas en centrales telefónicas, después hice tarjetas del tamaño de una hoja de papel A3 y ahora que hago FPGA se puede decir que todo mi trabajo entra en 5 cm cuadrados de electronica. A lo que voy es que ya estoy muy desactualizado sobre lo que se hace con las tierras a nivel de sistemas.

Cuando yo hacia tarjetas analogicas un par de decenios atras, era muy comun tener muchisimas masas diferentes conectadas en estrella.

En estos dias, en que mandamos GHz (digitales, ademas de los de RF) por adentro de la tarjeta como Juan por su casa, la recomendacion de la mayoria de los expertos es NO dividir masas y unicamente hacer pequeños "cortecitos" en el plano de tierra en lugares en que la fuente o las señales digitales pudieran ensuciar a las analógicas


----------



## loudness (Jun 10, 2018)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

Porque viene el tema este? es porque hace tiempo tuve un problema relacionado con esto.

En un circuito que manejaba un humidificador industrial, tuve problemas con el lcd (la pantalla bailaba y hacia cosas raras). 
Estaba instalado cerca de un inversor que seguramente estuviese soltando ruido que influia en el humidificador en cuestion.

Un superior me recomendo que uniera el GND y el PE "pero siempre por medio de una resistencia y un condensador" (como al principio del hilo).

El caso es que cuando llegue enfrente de la maquina en cuestion alguien habia unido el GND y el PE directamente, asi sin nada. 
Y el problema se habia solucionado.

Cuanto se lo conte a mi superior me dijo simplemente que si se habia solucionado asi, "pues ya esta, no hay nada mas que hablar",
pero me quede con la duda y por eso empeze a buscar y a preguntar en este foro.

Saludos


----------

